# Mushroom Mice



## Jack Garcia

Here are some pictures of my mice with mushrooms my friend Melissa gave me! 



























































































If you've ever played Nintendo, you'll recognize these mushrooms!


----------



## windyhill

Awww


----------



## Kallan

I'm so envious of your black self, the siamese is also stunning!


----------



## Autumn2005

My computer won't load the pictures! :wallbash

I'm sure they're cute anyway!


----------



## zany_toon

lol!! It's a good job those mushrooms are as tame as your mice :lol: Very cute


----------



## HtrKid

I am so jelous of your mice it is unbelieveable! :mrgreen: Maybe someday i will be able to get some from you.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Thanks y'all. Some of these mice I recently imported from Europe (such as the black) so I can't take credit for them, but others (doves, argente, white-bellied chinchilla) I've bred for generations.

The mushrooms actually have candy inside, which made a lot of the mice just sniff around. hehe.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Super pics, I just love your self black and the face on the mouse in the pic below the black(please excuse my ignorance-is it an agouti?) What can I say he/she just makes my heart melt!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yep, she's a white-bellied agouti (Aw/*). 

To get true-breeding chinchillas you need white-bellied agoutis.


----------



## HemlockStud

I can never get over the stunning look of those reds!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Thanks! Their type not the best but their color is what red/yellow mouse fur is _supposed_ to look like, like that of a red setter dog.

One of the males has a litter due this week. I hope I can maintain the deep red color long-term.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

I am in LOOOVEE with your true black... its so lovely <3 ^_^


----------



## miss.understood

love the black self and the one in the pic after that. and OMG how gorgeous is the siamese!!


----------



## tanzaniterose

Love that first mouse, what a fantastic colour, definitely "red setter" colouring.


----------



## Rhasputin

Would a red mouse help to improve colour on a tan? I'm not 100% sure about the genetics there.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yep, generally so. It's a matter of pheomelanins. They affect red pigment in any mouse that has red pigment (red, fawn, sable, tans, agouti, cinnamon, chocolate).


----------



## Rhasputin

Pheomelanins. . .

-Adds that word to her mouse-info dictionary-


----------



## Jack Garcia

Haha. In mice it means "red pigments," basically.


----------



## jujubee18

I know this is a little off topic but i found those little mushroom tins and bought some myself. I also have a green and red one :] I also found the little coin box from mario. Smart idea to have a photo shoot with the mushrooms and your mice. Your mice are absolutely stunning :]


----------



## Jack Garcia

Thank you. I love Mario and I love mice! 

I only bred a few of them, though. The other few have been bred from various folks in Europe. Overall, they're more representative of what their variety is supposed to look like and also representative of what careful breeding and not crossing incompatible varieties results in, which is why I post them.


----------



## Le Necrophagist

I really enjoy the look of your black mouse. I don't believe I've seen one any blacker!


----------



## Lizzle

Awww! What absolutely gorgeous colors they are. 

And those red mice in the first few pictures - wow! What color are those really considered to be?


----------



## Jack Garcia

They're standardized as red. 

You can see on here:

http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/selfs.php

..what reds are supposed to look like, in terms of color. This applies to recessive yellow/red (and fawn) as well as dominant red (and fawn). Very few people in the US breed carefully enough to maintain the bright red color, though. I'm hoping I can keep them red through the generations. I think I can--I already have a litter being nursed! And of course I will post pictures when they get their fur!


----------



## zany_toon

So these mice to be termed as reds would need to look like true scottish red heads then  I like red mice, but being a red head I feel I need to support the red headed minority :lol: Can't wait for piccies of the babies


----------



## Jack Garcia

My sister is red headed. Of course she always got teased. I used to call her "copperhead."


----------



## zany_toon

I was carrot top :evil: I hate my hair colour but changed my mind after realising that I could get mice the same colour as my hair :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia

I grew up wanting brown eyes. It's weird what we want to change about ourselves, isn't it?

I guess my mousie equivalent would be chocolate mice (who have very dark brown eyes)? Or maybe BEWs? lol


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

I wish there were mice that had green eyes like me ^^ that would be cool :3
As a mouse, I would prob be a champagne (perhaps a bit more ashy though ) Im naturally blonde- however, I color it dark brown (which looks so much better X3)


----------



## Autumn2005

I have hair that people always said was dishwater blonde... I hated it, until I realized (as a adult) that you could call it dark golden. If I have kids with my hair, I'm never going to tell them their hair looks like dirty dishwater. I suppose I'd be a light chocolate, or a dark champagne.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yeah, that's a very hurtful thing to tell a kid. It's like calling a child "illegitimate." No child is illegitimate, and no child has hair the color of dirty dish water!

/end pet peeve!


----------



## Megzilla

Jack your mice are stunning!


----------



## jujubee18

I would probably be a bridle  Because i have red and brown colors in my hair...Like more of a brown auburn 

I agree with the green eyes thing mice would be so cute with little green eyes. In that case mine would have green eyes as well.


----------



## SarahC

great mice Jack,look forward to pics of your youngsters.I also have the dishwater hair.I've always dyed it but for the last 8 months I just can't be bothered.I'm looking forward to it turning grey,Im hoping for a fetching light silver.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

You mean you colored it 
As a cosmetologist I feel like I should correct people when they say dye X3 Sorreh. Dye molecules are actually what penetrates into the cortex of the hair and gives it that color. Your natural hair pigment is called melenin ^^


----------



## SarahC

I stand corrected although to be specific I've always bleached it,stripping it of any colour.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I used to bleach my hair as a kid. One time I bleached it so heavily from its natural brown-black that it became yellow. All the kids at school called me "chicken fat hair." At the time, I was tormented and shaved it all off. Now I look back at pictures and see that they were right. My hair was the color of chicken fat! :lol:


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

lol. Bleaching your hair is really bad for you D: I used to as well but when your hair is brown, it has a lot of yellow. So thats what its going to pull :3


----------



## Rhasputin

I'm stalking you and your litter of red mice, lol!
I really want one.. x)


----------



## HemlockStud

Rhasputin said:


> I'm stalking you and your litter of red mice, lol!
> I really want one.. x)


You and me both Rhasputin! :lol:


----------



## Toast

I love your reds. Their colors are so... red! And I am in love with that siamese.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Thanks y'all. Somebody PMed me and asked if those pictures were altered. I promise they're not, other than being cropped down. In terms of color I was very lucky to get such red mice. They're the result of very hard work of their breeders. Six other breeders (in three different countries) have seen them in person. 

My challenge is improving type while keeping color. That's reverse order from what it usually is, so we'll see how well I can do.


----------

